# Puppy Kit Up. Green dog Kit next!!!



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is our puppy drive building kit. Thanks for all the help and input.

http://www.signaturek9.com/Store?search=puppy+kit

Our next kit is going to be a green dog kit. Any suggestions???


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Bigger band-aids?


----------



## Heath Ashment (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not trying to be rude, but isn't $260.00 a bit much?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Heath, 
Not rude at all, but a good question. If you buy the individual items, you will be way over that price.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Any good green dog kit or green dog handler kit should contain a set of numbered flash cards to 10, and a rubber hammer. When the dog/puppy has a mistake...count to ten or thumb through the flash cards. If you forget, hit yourself with the hammer 10 times to "adjust" your thinking mode. In either case enjoy the time you have and that time you have with your dog!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

looks good. Isn't the flirt pole hard to ship? Maybe add a fur saver?

And business cards for when people complain on others who train dogs in a park. 

to complain dial 1-800-eat-shit and on the back it could say GET A BRIAN YOU MORAN or YOUR A MORAN


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

(psst...Chris...the words are spelled "brain," "moron," and "you're")


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> (psst...Chris...the words are spelled "brain," "moron," and "you're")



pssst.... GET A BRAIN YOU MORON!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I get it!!! :grin:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We know Chris was messing with our mind! Three in one post, dead give away...[-(


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea, but Konnie had to have it explained to her. :roll: :grin: :wink:


----------

